# Training Videos



## Amexultima (Jul 5, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can buy training videos for any/all types of commercial roofing? I am equiping dvd player radios in the company trucks because I think that would be a valuable and relevant time for training the guys.

The problem I have run into is there seems to be no video material on hot or cold roofs, the whole felt and modified market seems to be a pretty hands on learning niche.

Thanks


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Most of the manufactures have training video's but are you sure that DVD players in the trucks are a good idea? We generally do training/safety at the shop on rain days. Keep the field guides in the trucks and the DVD's at the shop.


----------



## Amexultima (Jul 5, 2011)

if your paying the guys 2 hours a day to sit in the truck, might as well make them do something


----------



## Amexultima (Jul 5, 2011)

I found a single 10 minute video on garlands website, they hosted it on youtube. I cant find anything from tremco.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I have numerous training videos free from the manufacturers. Although firestone did make me buy mine 10 years ago. it was worth the $40 at the time, now I wouldn't bother.

Why do you pay the guys to sit in the truck?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

You pay them to sit in the truck? 2 hours of training a day would be enough for my guys to quit. 

Its funny you should say garland. I believe most of their specs are based off who ever makes their material. 

I would venture to guess if you call the customer service # they would be more then willing to send you video's if your and approved applicator for their products. Any manufacture would. They may even send them to people looking to get approved. Some times its just easier to call them then fish through the website.


----------



## Miami Roofer (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't think you need to buy any videos. Call your local manufacturers representative and they will gladly send them to you. At least that is how it works in my area. You could also ask your supplier and I'm sure they will have a couple videos lying around.


----------

